# Someone else wearing eyeglasses?



## BEEG (Jan 28, 2016)

There's a topic discussing sunglasses...but nothing about eyeglasses, maybe it's time to fix this 

What are you sporting, eyesight limited fellows?

I have these Ray-Bans 2503:








and Jean Paul Gautiers who are too used to see the number, but look like these:


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a set of prescription JPG readers that I really like. Super comfortable and light weight.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^

Those are very nice as well.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Dolce & Gabbana 1259, Color 01:








I did no real "frame shopping" at the time I got these. They simply happened to be the best of what I saw on the rack at Lenscrafters. I do like this frame design.


----------



## Golder (Apr 24, 2013)

I am currently wearing some Ray Bans that I love. I go for the somewhat hipster thick frames, I think they look good on my face. Also I really hate nose pads even on very light glasses they are killing me by the end of the day. The hipster style generally has the molded nose piece which spreads out the pressure more. I'm sure others have different preferences but this is what is most comfortable for me. I had Warby Parkers before this set. I liked them but I did eventually decide they were a moderate step down in quality from the top brands at the eye doc. In any case Warby Parker is putting price pressure on the name brands so the premium you pay at the eye doc isn't so big anymore, also they deal with the insurance paperwork which is a headache I'm willing to pay a little to avoid.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Got these a few weeks ago from the VA eye clinic I go to. Light weight and very comfortable. :roll:


----------



## Landlockedindallas (Sep 1, 2012)

Ray Ban 6344


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Warby Parker


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

I usually wear contacts, but I cycle through both of these a couple times a week.








Burberry- BE1110-Brown. Love the look, but they are a little heavy with my thick prescription. 








Brooks Brothers-BB2011. They have really cool slate look with the woodgrain side. These are super comfy and on my face right now.







.
Maui Jim Aloha Friday-Tortise. I have these in Rx sun with the greenish HT (High Transmission) lens. The frame doesn't look great on my face. I won them and this was one of 2 men's frames that would accept my thick prescription. They were being discontinued and this was the only color left in stock. The lenses are awesome and they really only get used for driving since my Brooks Brothers have transition lenses.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been an Oliver Peoples guy for a decade now. Currently on a pair of Fairmont 47s in Cocobolo - a rich, deep tortoiseshell - in Italian acetate.


----------



## sbrown (Aug 31, 2011)

JPG readers are the best.


----------



## Sxgt (Feb 16, 2015)

Nokie said:


> I have a set of prescription JPG readers that I really like. Super comfortable and light weight.


I saw JPG readers and, had a double take. "Why do you need glasses for viewing jpg's?" Then I realized it was a name brand. Haha.


----------



## RT13 (Jan 26, 2016)

Currently wearing this pair of spectacles.
Very well made and high quality. Love them. Love all the little details on the spectacles, especially the hinge. Just like timepieces with their movements. I snapped them up the moment I saw a photo of Kevin Hart wearing them, albeit a different model.
https://dita.com/shop/grandreserve-two-1?id=290#174=151&175=283


----------



## chowmanfu (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't know if anyone else here is Asian, but if anyone is, they will know my pain in finding proper fitting glasses. The solution was buying TC Charton glasses. I bought the 'Wayne' model and refuse to buy new frames.

Wayne - TC CHARTON Store









Strangely, I ordered a custom watch from Tourby which they are releasing as limited edition, and they have dubbed the model 'Dark Night'. I get the watch in a week or two.

Tourby Watches - Limited Edition


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

I've never worn contacts, so I've worn tons of different glasses over the almost 30 years I've needed them. Lots of designer and sport brands. I think the last couple before my current pair were Burberry and Ray-Ban. My sunglasses are still Ray-Bans, but my latest pair of regular specs are from Warby Parker:


----------



## Goober (Aug 9, 2013)

Really wanting a pair of Maui Jim prescription glasses. I get a new pair yearly at work and try to change it up.


----------



## johnpereless (May 11, 2016)

Those are very nice!!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Lindberg frames; since I have to wear them all day, I like the lightness.


----------



## Ben B (Jun 9, 2013)

Lunor frames have become my favorites. 
https://lunor.com/en/collection.html


----------



## ferrychristian (Aug 1, 2016)

Eye glasses are always in trend, I never wear lenses, somewhere these are always in fashion and I love wearing them.


----------



## chowmanfu (Jun 20, 2016)

Lenses are scary. I know one woman who drinks a lot and has left her contacts in so many nights that her eyes are scratched to hell. I used to drink a lot too. Thank goodness I didn't wear lenses. My first Seiko, though, has been through awful times I will never remember.


----------



## kndy (Dec 18, 2010)

My reading glasses are Ray-Ban RB7014 Eyeglasses









My primary Izen glasses to reduce eye fatigue from working on the computer all day - Carrera A6637









And glasses I keep in my car for driving whenever i feel I need it because I'm too lazy to wear glasses...


----------



## mastamuffin (Jul 21, 2012)

Current glasses. Tag Heuer's I got before I got into watches ironically


----------



## jberberich (Feb 9, 2016)

+1 to Oliver Peoples. I wear their sunglasses as well.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

And even more Oliver Peoples. I picked these up earlier this week. Tolland. Also new lenses in my Ray-Ban 3477s, kind of an Aviator/Caravan hybrid.









If I'm honest I was really upset yesterday, my first day wearing them into the office. No one noticed, except one guy (also a glasses wearer). Texted an old friend to confide, and he said I was the only one who noticed when he got new frames a few years ago. We both agreed that eyeglasses have become part of our identity, so we perceive a big change in ourselves. But to other people, glasses are like watches, no one notices but us.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I cycle a lot. When I returned to the states from being out of country from '06 - '14 I just never replaced my car. As such I have a pair of glasses suited to cycling, Wiley X.









Other than that I have a pair that I got in Asia a few years ago. I got some here in the US for reading; but I just don't like bifocals for regular use.


----------



## rMv (Sep 30, 2011)

Current ones. Considering getting a Tag Phantomatik 0531 though.


----------



## TunaSbdb009 (Feb 29, 2016)

Solid color acrylics. Bull blood red great color.


----------



## yongkun (Apr 23, 2013)

Donning a tom ford piece as daily wear, fantastic quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasis100 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wearing Lindberg, light weight Danish designed. Has a unique, minimalist hinge design. Hard to find a retailer to try on.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

Ray Ban 5206. I like how they look and they fit my "wide" head just great. 










Only problem? I am on my *third* set of frames in as many years because they keep breaking at the spring hinges. Next pair I am going back to non-flexy.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wear glasses at night after taking my contacts out and wear Warby Parker Watts in sugar maple. Hard to beat for $95


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

My next one most likely will be the MyKita ZIMA, Frame: C12 Trinidad/Glossy Gold. Got a IOL so need new eyeglasses. 
Currently wearing a Freigeist by Eschenbach.


----------



## cigar66 (Jan 17, 2018)

Love the Ray Bans been looking around for a pair, seems hard to find.


----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)

Gotta be Persol, best Rx and sunglasses that I have ever had.


----------



## jabster410 (Oct 20, 2012)

Have a pair of Morgenthal Frederics Holden frame in blue. Nice lightweight titanium frame. Holding up well so far.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

There's a company from here in Portland called 141, they're basically like Toms, who gives a pair of glasses to someone in need for every pair purchased. They're also basically indestructible. All their models are named after Portland streets, I have the Couch (pronounced cooch) model.


----------



## Jonas_85 (Dec 16, 2017)

I wear Persol PO 3050V. Very comfortable.


----------



## dangdep (May 4, 2017)

I wear a pair of Matsuda heritage glasses in antique gold. Seem to be having trouble posting pics from mobile but they’re roundish wire frames. Looks more brassy than gold with a nice burgundy accent near the temples.


----------



## MikeJ99 (Jan 18, 2017)

I wear Tom Ford 5372 and another pair of Tom Fords. My wife manages an eye care clinic so I get them at cost. But my last pair lasted 4 years!


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Warby Parker Oliver for me:


----------



## dangdep (May 4, 2017)

I wear these Matsuda heritage glasses. Wanting to get a rounder/smaller pair but haven't found a solid contender yet. Most are too big nowadays.


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have Dolce and Gabanna glasses but they're all owned by luxotica anyway


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

Warby Parker Gilberts because my head is ginormous


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

I got em!!


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

Ben93 said:


> I have Dolce and Gabanna glasses but they're all owned by luxotica anyway


My last pair was from Lindberg. Thankfully they're still independent and put out a good product.


----------



## jirij (Jul 18, 2015)

Lindberg Spirit in gunmetal. Both stunning and completely invisible at the same time.


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have so many lying around, I could probably do a week of WGRUW. These are Zero G. Not my dailies, they've gone missing again, lol. These are my favorites for riding, as the rigid frame slides easily into a helmet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xthine (Mar 15, 2014)

Have a couple of Ovvos. most comfortable pair of glasses I’ve owned so far. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterroehrich (Jun 16, 2018)

Warby Parker Hardy frames, $95. I got the high index lenses, upgrade for only $30. Given that the lenses are AR and UV coated, included with all lenses, and guaranteed for a year, it's an excellent value. Far better than when I went through my vision insurance.









-- Peter


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Got two, Freigeist by Eschenbach and MyKita.


----------



## F7LTHY (Dec 13, 2017)

Oliver Peoples


----------



## LoProfile (Jul 6, 2018)

Anybody wear Cartier frames? I'm getting my first pair of "luxury" frames and Cartier was recommended. I like the look of those Lindberg Spirit titanium frames. I prefer minimalistic.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Got Lasik 10yrs ago, best money ever spent so no need to wear glasses regularly...until I hit my mid 40s and then started to wear reading glasses. Lasik was perfect for some of the things I do like skiing, swimming and motorcycle riding. Dont need to worry anymore about getting anything in my eyes with contacts in. Now I have a couple pairs of prescription Oakleys as readers for wearing at work and a bunch of disposable OTC purchased reading glasses. I keep a pair in each car and all over the house so I dont need to hunt a pair down when I need them.


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

Readers from Amazon; $15 for 3 pair. Work great.


----------



## Specific_Pacific (Mar 11, 2018)

I like Spy and Dragon. Some models are made in China, others Italy. Sporty enough to be a good tool, fashionable enough to wear out.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Well done for starting this thread. I have quite a few.
But my absolute favourite at the mo has to be Shuron's Ronsir Timberline. It's a super old brand, which has not (to my knowledge) been eaten up by the glasses conglomerate that is the Luxotica group.
Awesome sunglass clip ons also available. I have a second pair also in black.
















BEEG said:


> There's a topic discussing sunglasses...but nothing about eyeglasses, maybe it's time to fix this
> 
> What are you sporting, eyesight limited fellows?
> 
> ...


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

Those are really cool. Very old school.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

City74 said:


> I wear glasses at night after taking my contacts out and wear Warby Parker Watts in sugar maple. Hard to beat for $95


Copy that, just picked up a few pairs one of which are progressive and I don't think you can beat them for the money. Excellent customer service. I collect sunglasses (wear one contact) but enjoying my new WP's so much that the sunglasses aren't seeing much action.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

was cleaning them today


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I have several. My favorite brand is Alain Mikli, mostly known for handmade acetate. I prefer the older vintage ones while they were still made in Italy, France, and Germany. The look can not be replicated by plastic.










I have had a few Mikli's turned into sunglasses as well as I need those to be prescription too.

My wife unfortunately prefers me in minimalist frames. I am currently wearing a pair of Lightec's in pure carbon fiber &#8230;










Funny this subject jumped to the top. I will probably have my glasses for this year made next week. I have chosen a pair of "Starck Eyes" designed by Phillip Starck and made by Alain Mikli. Blasted Stainless steel on top and hand polished acetate on the bottom with his unique flexible hinge system &#8230;










I do tend to collect frames when I find good deals. Other brands I have in the hopper to get lenses made for one day include:

Lindberg
Orgreen
West
Oga
JF Rey
IC Berlin
LaFont
Blac
Etnia Barcelona


----------



## Watchguy08 (Feb 28, 2019)

I get most of my glasses from Warby Parker. Most other places charge way to much for low quality material and then slap a name brand on it.


----------

